# What Plant Door Have I Opened up to? Lol.



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So I got my new lights. 10Watt 10,000k Aqueon day light flourescent, and a 10watt Aqueon Colormax.
Have I opened the doors to medium light plants or the lower end of high? I ask because the one bulb is 10,000k.

It is on a 10gal tank. :3

Oh, and I will be doing DIY CO2when I get back.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

The 10 000k bulb is more suitable for saltwater than freshwater. As for the colormax, its also not really a plant growing type bulb, it just adds a different colour towards your tank. If you want better lighting for medium/high lighting plants you need around 6700k. Having CO2 will definitely help your plants thrive. Personally for any tank under 25gallon, I wouldnt choose the vallisneria gigantea because the leaves get thick, broad and long (takes up a lot of space for few blades). If you could find some vallisneria nana, they have thinner blades that wont break easily and you can have more blades than just several big ones. They do get long as well but they look more like "grass" than the gigantea. Color looks better on val nana as well. Just personal preference.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Aqueon® Mini Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lamp

I cannot find the box. The K is probably lower then. But it is above or at least 6,700k. I really can't remember I will have to see if I can find it.

Not too concerned about the Vals. Money is too tight for me to be able to even have the size it gets bother me. It was free and my tank looks much better than before... Way better than before. Lol.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

It should say the K (Kelvin #) on the bulb. 6300k to 6700k is ideal for plants but a lot of people do use a 10, 000k bulb with a 6K. Myself included. If your setup works the way it is, than just leave as is 

Having a nice planted tank is a process. If the plants you have a growing good than let them grow. Even if they get huge IMO that's all part of the process. 

Good luck with the tank


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

The temp of the bulb should be on the bulb.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, I found it. I was right, but all my plants are much perkier. Forgot to post sooner. Lol.


----------

